# Kłopotliwe rzeczowniki odczasownikowe...



## BezierCurve

Czy ktoś ma jakiś pomysł na taki rzeczownik od "siąść" / "wsiąść"?


----------



## LilianaB

Siadanie i wsiadanie. To wszystko zalezy od kontekstu, do czego to jest potrzebne.


----------



## BezierCurve

"Siadanie" i "wsiadanie" wywodzą się od aspektu niedokonanego ("siadać" i "wsiadać"). Kontekst nie jest tu chyba niezbędny, bo w przypadku innych czasowników działa to dosyć jednoznacznie, bez potrzeby interpretacji ich znaczenia.


----------



## LilianaB

Nie mam pojecia o jakich formach Pan mowi. Najlepiej spytac poloniste. Swydaje mi sie ze prawie nic w jezyku nie istnieje bez kontekstu.


----------



## BezierCurve

Hmm... Dla zupełnej jasności:

robić - robienie
zrobić - zrobienie

brać - branie
wziąć - wzięcie

siadać - siadanie
siąść - no właśnie.

Jest tego pewnie więcej, np. "iść".


----------



## LilianaB

Wydaje mi sie ze nie ma rzeczownikow od dokonanych form czasownikow, ale prosze poczekac na inne opinie.


----------



## majlo

Iść - pójście? 

Też mi się wydaje, że nie ma od siąść.


----------



## Thomas1

BezierCurve said:


> Czy ktoś ma jakiś pomysł na taki rzeczownik od "siąść" / "wsiąść"?


siąście/wsiąście???
Wydaje mi się, że można utworzyć od nich rzeczownik, ale będą to raczej formy potencjalne niż w powszechnym użytkowaniu, _cf._ poszłom (1. os., l. p., r. n.) albo usiąście.

@majlo: iść -- iście; pójść pójście, no?


----------



## LilianaB

Potencjalnie mozna wszysto utworzyc tylko moze to byc innym jezykiem. W jezyku polskim nie istnieja takie formy do tej pory.  Jako neologizmy brzmia dla mnie smiesznie, ale   to jest kwestia upodoban.


----------



## majlo

Mnie "iście" kojarzy się bardziej z "zaiste".


----------



## BezierCurve

> Wydaje mi sie ze nie ma rzeczownikow od dokonanych form czasownikow, ale prosze poczekac na inne opinie.​



"Zrobienie" i "wzięcie" są takimi rzeczownikami.



> siąście/wsiąście???



Byłoby to logiczne, ale z jakiegoś tajemniczego powodu nie ma tych form w żadnym słowniku.


----------



## LilianaB

Jezyk nie jest zjawiskiem logicznym, przynajmniej w stuprocentowym sensie.


----------



## BezierCurve

Niemniej, ogólne zasady słowotwórcze powinny pozwolić na utworzenie takiej formy (skoro możliwe jest to dla niemal wszystkich innych czasowników). 

Powód, dla którego akurat biedne "w/siąście" (lub alternatywnie "w/sięście") zostały odrzucone przez polonistów jako "niepoprawne" jest dla mnie ciekawy.


----------



## LilianaB

Moze wsiadniecie?  Jesli chodzi o dokonane wsiadanie to wydaje mi sie ze mowi sie wejscie.


----------



## BezierCurve

"Wsiądnięcia" / "wsiędnięcia" również w słownikach nie znajdziemy. "Wejście" jest z kolei rzeczownikiem utworzonym od "wejść".

EDIT: Jak pokazują wyniki Google dla "po/siądnięcia" (ten sam rdzeń), czasami próbujemy w ten właśnie sposób zapełnić tę lukę.


----------



## LilianaB

Nie wiem Panie BezierCurve, Ja zawsze uzylabym wejscie gdyz inne formy wydaja mi sie paradoksalne. Ale co kto lubi, tylko zeby jezyk na tym nie cierpial.


----------



## Thomas1

W słownikach nie ma wszystkiego, to raczej zadanie niemożliwe. Wydaje mi się, że ponieważ te formy są niezmiernie rzadkie, to z natury rzeczy będą w jakiś sposób przykuwały uwagę bądź to słuchaczy/rozmówców, bądź też czytelników. Np: żartobliwie brzmiało mi 'usiąście' jak się z nim kiedyś spotkałem. W tych zdaniach 'osiąście' brzmi mi nietypowo, ale bez negatywnych konotacji:


> Tylko wtedy roślina po podlaniu i osiąściu będzie stała prawidłowo.
> Źródło: Szkółka Drzewiarska





> Wenus 7 (misja z lądowaniem, pierwsze przekazanie danych już po osiąściu na powierzchni planety)
> Źródło: Encyklopedia PWN


Problem polega na tym czy można je w ten sposób utworzyć i czy użycie ich to kwestia własnych upodobań czy być może istnieje jakaś formalna przeszkoda. Mnie się wydaje, że odpowiedź na pierwsze pytanie brzmi 'tak', bo według logiki tak brzmiałaby forma rzeczownikowa, a niby dlaczego mielibyśmy ograniczać język? 

Wracając do słowa 'iście', to okazuje się, że jest czasami używane, Google daje wyniki. Znalazłem też coś iście  interesującego, bo używa się go w środowisku teatralnym: 





> Forma iście używana jest żartobliwie jako synonim nie tylko wejścia, ale wyjścia i przejścia.
> Źródło: Towarzystwo Miłośników Języka Polskiego., 1989
> http://mbc.malopolska.pl/dlibra/plain-content?id=26350
> http://books.google.pl/books?id=veBgAAAAMAAJ&q=iście&dq=iście&hl=pl&ei=G5rSToKvJYed-wbyubS1Dg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=5&ved=0CD8Q6AEwBA


----------



## BezierCurve

Dzięki Thomas za pogrzebanie tu i ówdzie.

Co do słowników, sugeruję się w takich kwestiach alternatywnym słownikiem (http://www.sjp.pl/), który wykorzystywany jest przy grze w literaki, więc siłą rzeczy formy takie powinien zawierać (zawiera ponoć wszelkie wyrazy znalezione w słownikach drukowanych wraz z ich odmianami i niektóre słowa utworzone w oparciu o takie ogólne zasady słowotwórstwa, np. wszystkie rzeczowniki odczasownikowe z dodanym przedrostkiem "nie-"). Nie ma w nim jednak żadnej z naszych powyższych propozycji.

Również jestem za nieograniczaniem języka dziwnymi obwarowaniami, jak w tym wypadku. A jednak w przypadku "siąść" i jego pochodnych (czasowników używanych przecież dosyć często) forma taka "podpada", i to nie tylko znawcom języka... Zastanawiałem się dlaczego tak właśnie jest, skąd wziął się taki pojedynczy wyrzutek. 

Być może ze względu na nietypową końcówkę (nie dość, że z -ą- wymienianym na -ę-, to jeszcze z -ść) stało się to przyczyną niejasności jaką formę jednogłośnie przyjąć i w końcu nie przyjęto żadnej. Jedyne dwa podobne do "siąść" (czyli "trząść" i bardziej zbliżone w odmianie "prząść") nie są czasownikami dokonanymi, więc nie można było wesprzeć się łatwą analogią wprost. To dla mnie jedyne wytłumaczenie, przynajmniej na teraz.

"Iście" to chyba jednak trochę inny przypadek, jako że jego pochodne ("pójście", "wyjście" itd.) istnieją i mają się dobrze. "Iście" w ogóle jest wyjątkowe, jeśli wziąć pod uwagę jego odmianę, np. czas przeszły.

Dzięki wszystkim za komentarze i pomoc w poszukiwaniu "siąścia".

PS. "Osiąścia" niestety w SJP nie ma, ale to w końcu nie jest wyrocznia, tylko słownik opracowywany na bieżąco.

PSPS. A jeszcze co do "iścia", jego nietypowość przy odmianie jest też pewnie przyczyną braku strony biernej dla "obejść", czyli stary problem: "Obszedłem górę - więc góra została przeze mnie...".


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Również jestem za nieograniczaniem języka dziwnymi obwarowaniami, jak w tym wypadku. A jednak w przypadku "siąść" i jego pochodnych (czasowników używanych przecież dosyć często) forma taka "podpada", i to nie tylko znawcom języka... Zastanawiałem się dlaczego tak właśnie jest, skąd wziął się taki pojedynczy wyrzutek.


To, że jakiegoś słowa, które można potencjalnie utworzyć nie ma w słownikach to nie wynik jakiegoś biurokratycznego zakazu, ale po prostu tego, że takie słowa nie były za bardzo potrzebne. Wprawdzie oficjalni normodawcy językowi bardzo często oponują przeciwko neologizmom, uzasadniając to różnorodnie, to jednak prędzej czy później słowa uznane początkowo za potworki zostają i tak wprowadzone do języka pisanego. Przykładem takiego słowa może być 'wyobraźnia', która zastąpiła wcześniejszą 'imaginację'. Słowo to było zaciekle zwalczane gdy je wprowadzano. 
Użytkownicy języka polskiego widocznie do chwili obecnej nie odczuwali szczególnej potrzeby tworzenia rzeczowników od *siąść* i *wsiąść*. Siadanie i wsiadanie spełniały swoją rolę wystarczająco dobrze. Jako jedyny na razie, który postuluje utworzenie tych nowych słow, nie masz wystarczającej masy krytycznej aby je zainstalować w języku polskim. 
Niektóre kreatywne neologizmy umierają śmiercią własną, gdy potrzeba ich używania wygasa. Kto dziś pamięta „upiór dzienny” ?


----------



## BezierCurve

Zgadzam się z twoją argumentacją, ale to dalej nie wyjaśnia, dlaczego pochodne "siąść" jako _jedyne_ nie posiadają takiej ogólnie zaakceptowanej formy (podczas gdy nikt nie oponuje w przypadku żadnych innych czasowników, w tym używanych bardzo rzadko, jak np. _bejcowanie_).


----------



## LilianaB

Co to jest bejcowanie?


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> Co to jest bejcowanie?



Bejcowanie (w normalnym języku) oznacza malowanie rodzajem farby do drewna, zwanej bejcą. ‘Bejca’ pochodzi z języka niemieckiego.


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Zgadzam się z twoją argumentacją, ale to dalej nie wyjaśnia, dlaczego pochodne "siąść" jako _jedyne_ nie posiadają takiej ogólnie zaakceptowanej formy (podczas gdy nikt nie oponuje w przypadku żadnych innych czasowników, w tym używanych bardzo rzadko, jak np. _bejcowanie_).



Nie założę się, ale jestem przekonany, że znalazłbym wiele innych czasowników, zwłaszcza dokonanych, które nie mają swoich rzeczowników. W przypadku przez nas omawianym przyczyną może być istnienie rzeczowników od czasowników niedokonanych, może też to być trudność fonetyczna.


----------



## LilianaB

A co oznacza w nienormalnym? Re: Bejcowanie.


----------



## LilianaB

Moze moment siadania jest tak nieuchwytny ze nie warto go nazywac specjalnym terninem.  A po za tym wedlug mnie to jest po prostu siadanie, jedyny rzeczownik odczasownikowy.


----------



## BezierCurve

> Nie założę się, ale jestem przekonany, że znalazłbym wiele innych czasowników, zwłaszcza dokonanych, które nie mają swoich rzeczowników. W przypadku przez nas omawianym przyczyną może być istnienie rzeczowników od czasowników niedokonanych, może też to być trudność fonetyczna.



Tak, fonetyczna trudność w znalezieniu odpowiedniej formy (z braku podobnych czasowników dokonanych) wydaje się być tym powodem. Tymczasem oprócz "iścia" nie udało mi się jeszcze znaleźć innego przykładu. A co do zapotrzebowania, to dalej upierałbym się, że jednak jest (dowodem na to może być wspomniane wcześniej "osiąście" czy "posiądnięcie").

PS.: Według http://www.koalar.com/literaki/sjp_defekty.html są to jedyne w języku polskim czasowniki nie posiadające rzeczownika odczasownikowego (i przez to uznane za defektywne).


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Tak, fonetyczna trudność w znalezieniu odpowiedniej formy (z braku podobnych czasowników dokonanych) wydaje się być tym powodem. Tymczasem oprócz "iścia" nie udało mi się jeszcze znaleźć innego przykładu. A co do zapotrzebowania, to dalej upierałbym się, że jednak jest (dowodem na to może być wspomniane wcześniej "osiąście" czy "posiądnięcie").
> 
> PS.: Według http://www.koalar.com/literaki/sjp_defekty.html są to jedyne w języku polskim czasowniki nie posiadające rzeczownika odczasownikowego (i przez to uznane za defektywne).



Jakie jest kryterium nieistnienia? Czy nieużywanie danej formy przez wystarczającą ilość ludzi, czy też niemożliwość utworzenia? Jeżeli to pierwsze, to ile osób używa na przykład rzeczownika ‘zazgrzytanie”? Jeżeli to drugie, to wypowiedzi na tym forum dały nam już *siąście* i *wsiąście*.  Czyli można utworzyć, jak się bardzo chce. Ja by jeszcze dołożył siadnięcie i wsiadnięcie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> A co oznacza w nienormalnym? Re: Bejcowanie.


Nie wiem. Nie znam wystarczająco wszystkich możliwych slangów. Może w którymś z nich oznacza coś innego.


----------



## LilianaB

Jaki cel tworzenia takich slow, Panie BezierCurve, czy tylko art for art's sake?


----------



## BezierCurve

Jeżeli chodzi o ściśle pragmatyczną stronę, to nie, nie jestem producentem kolejowych tabliczek informacyjnych. Po prostu zwrócił moją uwagę ten ewenement. 

Co do kryterium nieistnienia, to pewnie ważne są obie rzeczy. Istnieją słowa używane powszechnie, choć nieuznawane za poprawne i takie, które spełniają formalne wymogi, chociaż mają niewielkie szanse na bycie użytymi kiedykolwiek, np. _niedzierżoniowski. 

_Męczę tę kwestię tak długo, ponieważ rzeczowniki odczasownikowe od  pochodnych "siąść" nie dość, że pojawiają się w literaturze (czyli są używane), to jako jedyne w całym języku polskim nie dostały statusu "poprawnych" (mam na myśli twórców słowników i polonistów). 

Ale zgodzę się z każdym kto powie, że wyczerpaliśmy już ten temat.


----------



## vpprof

Odgrzebuję temat po prawie dekadzie, ale skoro na niego trafiłem, znaczy, że także i inne osoby mogą na niego trafić szukając podobnych informacji. Ale ad rem: istnieje słowo „posięście” od „posiąść”: posięście – Wielki słownik W. Doroszewskiego PWN — zachodzi w nim znane zjawisko przegłosu.

Pozdrawiam


----------



## Ben Jamin

Eksperci językowi kręcą nosem na neologizmy, nawet utworzone zgodnie z zasadami słowotwórstwa i mają analogię do innych podobnych słów ponieważ naturalną reakcją na neologizmy u wszystkich dorosłych jest niechęć do nich. Pomimo oporu wiele neologizmów przeżywa i zadomawia się w języku.


----------



## vpprof

No tak, tylko że to słowo już u Doroszewskiego jest oznaczone jako przestarzałe. Jeśli chodzi o inne słowa wspomniane w wątku, to cóż, rozszerzamy i przetwarzamy nasz język i mamy już w użyciu „ministrę”, „profesorę”, „gościnię”, więc myślę, że z „sięściem” też nie powinno być problemu. Ekspertom trzeba uzmysłowić, że zbytnie kręcenie nosem szkodzi wyglądowi 

Poza tym istnieje jeszcze kontekst. Słowa rzadkie i mające nieoczywiste znaczenie powinny być używane w odpowiednio wyrafinowanym otoczeniu. Mogą być też żartobliwe. Nie skreślałbym ich tak od razu.


----------

